# Spider Cracks - Or So My Dealer Thought



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

So, having picked up our new trailer a month or so ago, a few weeks later I decided to wax it. While waxing it I came across some weird cracks high up in the gel coat of the cap. Obviously, as I'd had the trailer for only a few weeks, I took it back to the dealer, who indicated they were spider cracks and that it would be a warranty claim.

I heard this morning that Keystone are now claiming this must have resulted from an impact. I can tell you for a fact, that since I had the trailer, it has hit nothing solid. There are no scratches, or indentations in the gel coat, so a stone or tree limb is out of the question. There is a suggestion that this could be caused by a bird. I guess I'm asking if it is possible if a bird impacting could have done this damage?

I have to say, my dealer seems to be going to bat for me and is negotiating with Keystone (or at least that's what they are telling me) but that doesn't make this situation any nicer. I've used my trailer once and already, through no fault of my own, I could be looking at a pricey repair bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If they stick to the impact story then I would say it was undiscovered damage from delivery.

A bird could have enough mass to cause the damage but it is just as likely that the material was cracked due to handling issues during construction.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

with out reading your post i looked at the photo's first and knowing damage i have seen to windows and what not... my first thought was that it looked like impact from a bird........

I would say it is very possible it could be from a bird........ i would think you would have noticed it in the PDI - as it seems to stand out in the photo's..............

All that being said.......... I bet if you push .......and then push a little more...............it will be covered........ I had good luck with keystone - they initially said non warranty to me on some things - i politely pushed back and did not accept the answer - and my claims were eventually covered........

What is the fix? Can the gel coat be repaired or do they replace the whole cap? If replacing the whole cap ...... make sure all joints are done correctly so it doesn't lead to other problems......... reason i say this - service at dealer probably is not used to replacing them like that - you may get a superior job or inferior job based on the service person's experience and how much keystone is paying the dealer to do the work.....


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

The cracks are way up near the roof line, you need to be on a ladder to see them, so that's why it might have been missed initially.

Apparently with the newer caps, the brown colour goes all the way through the fiberglass. There seems to be a problem with matching the paint when it comes to a "normal" fiberglass repair, so my dealer likes doing a complete cap replacement. From the way they are speaking, it's not an unusual thing for them.

I'm disappointed with myself for not getting a ladder out when I got the trailer home on the first day. I should have gone over the outside with a fine tooth-comb, instead of just walking around it at ground level and looking up! Maybe then there would have been less of an argument, certainly, I could have argued it was not in my possession when the cracks formed (whatever the cause).


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

It could have easily been damaged during delivery from Keystone to the dealer or while on the dealers lot. Impossible for you or them to prove when it happened. Keep on them because it's only going to get worse. I could see it being missed on the PDI unless you were very careful. If we get another new trailer I'm going to crawl under it and climb all over it before taking delivery. If it takes a few hours so be it I don't want to be rushed again.

If you can't get Keystone or the dealer to step up you should be able to have it covered under you auto/trailer insurance since something hitting the trailer would either be a collision or comprehensive item. A few years ago at a campground I was playing catch with my daughter and I threw the softball a bit too high and it hit the side of the trailer near a window. Luckily no damage but I bet if I had broken a window it would have been similar to breaking one at home at it would have been covered except for the deductible.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

thorin21 said:


> The cracks are way up near the roof line, you need to be on a ladder to see them, so that's why it might have been missed initially.
> 
> Apparently with the newer caps, the brown colour goes all the way through the fiberglass. There seems to be a problem with matching the paint when it comes to a "normal" fiberglass repair, so my dealer likes doing a complete cap replacement. From the way they are speaking, it's not an unusual thing for them.
> 
> I'm disappointed with myself for not getting a ladder out when I got the trailer home on the first day. I should have gone over the outside with a fine tooth-comb, instead of just walking around it at ground level and looking up! Maybe then there would have been less of an argument, certainly, I could have argued it was not in my possession when the cracks formed (whatever the cause).


i bet if you push this you get it taken care of - good luck!!


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll update this thread when I have some news.


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

This is ongoing... still no agreement with Keystone but it looks like it's going to be a repair, not a new cap... Apparently, there is there is a fiberglass guy who knows what he's doing.


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

We're back to a new cap... no final agreement though...


----------



## thorin21 (Jul 30, 2012)

New cap, no charge... Not sure who paid for what but I know I'm not paying for any of it.

Good positive result for me! Shame it took so long!!!

Anyway, it's with the dealer now getting the new one installed.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## longbow (Feb 1, 2012)

thorin21 said:


> So, having picked up our new trailer a month or so ago, a few weeks later I decided to wax it. While waxing it I came across some weird cracks high up in the gel coat of the cap. Obviously, as I'd had the trailer for only a few weeks, I took it back to the dealer, who indicated they were spider cracks and that it would be a warranty claim.
> 
> I heard this morning that Keystone are now claiming this must have resulted from an impact. I can tell you for a fact, that since I had the trailer, it has hit nothing solid. There are no scratches, or indentations in the gel coat, so a stone or tree limb is out of the question. There is a suggestion that this could be caused by a bird. I guess I'm asking if it is possible if a bird impacting could have done this damage?
> 
> ...


Hello, just read your issue, I to have a 2012 brown nose cap on my trailer. The top side of the cap is turning white as in haze, also as you face the cap the top right clearence light area has some cracks as well as an area next to it. I called my local keystone dealer and they told me they had another one they were working on. They said keystone was having them buff it out and color match it some how. The guy I talked to said they do not agree with this process. I will let you know what happens.


----------

